# NDT &pipeline



## وائل صالح خليفة (18 ديسمبر 2012)

يكم ورحمة الله 
اود الاستفسار عن اماكن او مراكز تعطي فى دورات عن NDT& Pipeline فى مصر ومدتها واسعارها 
ارجو الرد


----------



## اشرف الطرشول (4 مارس 2013)

انظر الموضوع: جدول دورات (ndt & cwi ), المهندس ابراهيم الدسوقي>>>> في المنتدى


----------

